# Tropheus duboisi "Starry Night"



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Tropheus duboisi "Starry Night"

Live Fish Direct says they have these... only vague info. Anybody actually ever had these? I assume they are very inbred. Do they just stay spotty longer, or are they supossedly spotty all their lives. I would think that if they stay spotty this variety would be very popular in the mass market.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

None keep their spots. You might want to take a look at this thread. It's either just a marketing ploy or line bred form.



> only vague info


That should be a tip off. I'd rather have known variants.


----------

